# Knitting Cowl Pattern - Rose Cowl -



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Easy, great pattern for all begineers, this knitted scarf pattern is just lovely to knit
Pattern and more pictures here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/210850943/knitting-pattern-scarf-rose-scarf-cowl?ref=shop_hom...

Pattern is $5.50

Do not miss this:
Buy Two or more pattern and get one FREE, no coupon code needed, after your purchase just contact me with your favorite pattern and I will be happy to send it to you email.

Save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for the links.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Are your patterns available on Ravelry?


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

willi66 said:


> Are your patterns available on Ravelry?


Hi, this week I´m working on my raverly store, so all patterns will be available on ravelry by the weekend, if you need to purchase the pattern but do not like to do it thought etsy, pm your paypal email and I can send you the invoice and right after payment I will send you the pdf pattern directly to your inbox.
let me know
Thank you
Lilia


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely colors!


----------

